# SBG as a reference for buying swords



## PhotonGuy (Jan 2, 2015)

I've checked out the SBG, the Sword Buyers Guide on the internet and I was wondering if it is a good source for looking up information about swords and if it gave good recommendations on where to buy a good sword to meet whatever purposes a person might have. Anybody got experience with SBG? Is it reliable?


----------



## Blindside (Jan 3, 2015)

SBG is usually aimed at the um, lower tier collectors, and most of their experience reflects that.  It is a great place to get started into knowledge of what real swords are and good brands and reviews of what to get into.  If you are looking into more higher end collections of whatever culture or time, you may have to go somewhere else.


----------



## Chris Parker (Jan 3, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> I've checked out the SBG, the Sword Buyers Guide on the internet and I was wondering if it is a good source for looking up information about swords



It can be.



PhotonGuy said:


> and if it gave good recommendations on where to buy a good sword to meet whatever purposes a person might have.



Perhaps.



PhotonGuy said:


> Anybody got experience with SBG?



Yep. Not a lot, though… mainly lurking when checking out some things myself.



PhotonGuy said:


> Is it reliable?



Again, it can be.

The thing to remember is that it is, when all's said and done, a forum… a group of largely anonymous persons giving their views based on their experience, understanding, and knowledge. And, as Lamont said, it's largely targeted at the more entry level enthusiast, rather than the actual collector (when it comes to higher end nihonto, at least). The bent is more towards casual or hobby cutters than anything else… which isn't a bad thing in itself, of course… and they do tend to take their role and responsibility to give the best advice they can fairly seriously, which is good whenever you're dealing with weapons. 

So, in the end, it really comes down to the qualification you gave yourself… "whatever purpose a person might have"…. some purposes can be well catered for, but if I'm after something more serious in terms of knowledge, there are other places I visit.


----------



## Namii (May 9, 2015)

Its an alright forum like others have said aimed more at the beginners. Occasionally you see a big name in the sword art community passing through there. 
Its a good resource for catching sales, seeing whats out there on the market these days and for the classifieds. It started out aimed at the $300 and below sword market but that limit isn't really there anymore due to inflation and the variety of what people are interested in. Right now there is a couple nihonto and a $3000 James Raw blade in the classifieds.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 9, 2015)

I would advise against putting to much stock in what is said there.  Not necessarily where I would want to be getting my information from.


----------



## Tez3 (May 10, 2015)

When I saw SBG in the title I thought it meant this lot...John Kavanagh's Straight Blast Gym in Dublin. They will give you great advice about fighting and the best places to drink Guinness


----------

